# Going like hotcakes



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Grazie, danke and merci to the several opera lovers who have relieved me of stacks of CDs. Some nice treats remain, however. Here's what I still have in stock:

D'Albert: Tiefland (Kenney, Kmentt, Wiener / Adler)
Alfano: Cyrano de Bergerac (Johns, Stapp / Arena)
Berg: Wozzeck (Harrell, Farrell / Mitropoulos), with Schoenberg: Erwartung (Dow / Mitroploulos) and
Krenek: Symphonic Elegy (Classic version of this opera, Harrell and Farrell magnificent!)
Busoni: Turandot (excerpts, w/ Pape, Plech / Albrecht)
Menotti: The Consul (Bullock / Hickox)
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina (Ghiaurov, Siepi, Cossotto / Leskovich)
Pizzetti: Fedra (Fortunati, Bertocci, Colzani / Sanzogno)
Smetana: Dalibor (Urbanova, Popov, Alexejev / David)
J. Strauss: Der Ziguenerbaron (excerpts, w/Jurinac, Hollweg, Anders / Marszalek)
Verdi: La Traviata (Fabriccini, Alagna, Coni / Muti) (The young Alagna is the standout here, in 1992. Wish he sounded anywhere near this good now).
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Melchior, Flagstad, Thorborg, Huehn, Hoffmann / Bodanzky - Met, 1937) (Superb historic cast, intense conducting, Flagstad sounding like a goddess.) 

Mark DuBois (tenor)/Saarinen (piano): "Chansons d'amour" - songs (A fine lyric tenor from Canada. Nice recital.)
Jonathan Lemalu (bass-baritone)/Saarinen: "Two for the Show" - songs (What's this guy doing now?)
Germaine Lubin (soprano): arias
Andreas Scholl (countertenor): "Heroes" - arias of Handel, Gluck and Mozart
"Great Singers at the Gran Teatro del Liceo," 1905-30 (Nimbus Prima Voce) (Schipa, Supervia, Capsir, Granforte, Spani, Fleta, Lazaro, Barrientos...If you like historic singers, a mixed bag here, with an outrageous coloratura turn from Callas's teacher Elvira de Hidalgo and a comically awful Carmen snippet from Maria Gay.)

Don't let them bury me with this stuff.


----------

